# MLB World Series



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 19, 2011)

Just wondering - Is anyone here a baseball fan? Or interested in the series?
Who are you rooting for to win the World Series?
Let's get a TFO betting pool going - winner gets bragging rights! haha 
Tonight is Game 1 of 7!

*
PS - GO CARDS! 
*


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 19, 2011)

LETS GO RANGERS!!!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 19, 2011)

Baseball ended 3 weeks ago... Disgruntled Yankees fan.


----------



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 19, 2011)

Baseball ended three days ago......disgruntled Brewers fan.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha! Damn that must be rough! If I was rooting, I'd be rooting for the Rangers simply b/c they're from the A.L. Honestly once the Yankees are out I'll root for any A.L. team OTHER THAN THE RED SUX! 



Leroy said:


> Baseball ended three days ago......disgruntled Brewers fan.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 19, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Haha! Damn that must be rough! If I was rooting, I'd be rooting for the Rangers simply b/c they're from the A.L. Honestly once the Yankees are out I'll root for any A.L. team OTHER THAN THE RED SUX!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, if the Rangers wouldn't have made it I would be cheering for whatever A.L. team was playing...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 19, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Baseball ended 3 weeks ago... Disgruntled Yankees fan.



HAHAHAHA I was wondering who would be the first disgruntled Yankees fan! YOU WIN! (at least you could win something)  



Leroy said:


> Baseball ended three days ago......disgruntled Brewers fan.



Too bad we beat you guys ... now you can just jump on the bandwagon and just root for the N.L.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 19, 2011)

That's one for the Cardinals!  now only 3 more to go!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 19, 2011)

During the season I follow the Nat's and O's, but I hope it goes 7 games with Cardinals Winning the Series.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I need a new baseball team; I had been a Red Sox fan for 42 years, until I realized they are now as bad as the disgusting Yankees (no offense). Sometimes it takes a while to see the truth.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 19, 2011)

Bad call on the ump....Rangers in 6...


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Oct 20, 2011)

Season ended April 1st Disgruntled Minnesota Twin's fan!

GO NICK PUNTO AND KYLE LOHSE!!!
GO CARDS!!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 20, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Bad call on the ump....Rangers in 6...



Yeah it was an ify play, I agree.
Game 2 tonight then it's off to Texas for games 3,4,5. At least they'll be a little warmer, its supposed to get down to 38 tonight for the low. Brr.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 20, 2011)

Game 2 has started! Just ordered Chinese food and will be intently watching!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 20, 2011)

O yeah time to head back to Arlington for 3 wins in a row to end it all...


----------



## DixieParadise (Oct 20, 2011)

*LET'S GO RANGERS

have been a fan for many many years. It is good to see them finally putting it all together. These last two years have been amazing. We finally got the win tonight. It is going to be a tight series. I wish I could say we take it on home for 3 more wins....But we shall see. We got to play National League ball...Now we will see what the Cardinals are really about in Texas, when we are not trading pitchers every other batter.*


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 20, 2011)

DixieParadise said:


> *LET'S GO RANGERS
> 
> have been a fan for many many years. It is good to see them finally putting it all together. These last two years have been amazing. We finally got the win tonight. It is going to be a tight series. I wish I could say we take it on home for 3 more wins....But we shall see. We got to play National League ball...Now we will see what the Cardinals are really about in Texas, when we are not trading pitchers every other batter.*



I am being hopeful, I think it may go the distance...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 21, 2011)

Well crap... 
that's all I have to say. haha


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 22, 2011)

What a game so far! Game 3 is underway! GO CARDS!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 22, 2011)

Go Rangers even with the bad call!!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 22, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Go Rangers even with the bad call!!!



This is definitely a great game! At least they are both keeping it interesting!


----------



## zesty_17 (Oct 22, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> LETS GO RANGERS!!!!



I second that, RANGERS WOOO HOOO!


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 22, 2011)

oops, no so good for the Rangers, great for the Cardinals.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 22, 2011)

What a game! I think I was sitting on the edge of my seat LITERALLY the WHOLE GAME!  great game for both! BUT... GO CARDS!!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 23, 2011)

*
GAME 4 IS UNDERWAY!
Cardinals lead the series 2-1.

What is everyones predictions for tonights game?
Last night was a hell of a game - let's see if this one will be just as interesting! 

PS - GO CARDS!!!!!
*


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 24, 2011)

Lets go Rangers, time to go up 3-2...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 24, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Lets go Rangers, time to go up 3-2...



Pshhhhhhh! We'll just have to see how tonight goes.. then its BACK HOME TO ST LOUIS where they can win it all Wednesday and Thursday!


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Oct 24, 2011)

Is't it kind of ironic that the ump that made the bad call was bornNraised in St.Louis? Just sayin.....
Geaux Rangers...
How bout dem Lsu Tigers....Geaux Tigers.....


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 24, 2011)

Rangers go ahead 3-2 O yeah baby!!!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 25, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Rangers go ahead 3-2 O yeah baby!!!!



Bah hum bug. Back home to St Louis, hopefully they will pull through.. or at least win Wednesday so they can play Thursday. Not ready for it to be over yet!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 25, 2011)

I am ready for the party to start, Rangers win there first World Series!!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 25, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> I am ready for the party to start, Rangers win there first World Series!!!



Hahahahahahhahaha... oh wait, what?
Psh we'll see Wednesday & Thursday what happens! I wouldn't plan a celebration till then!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 25, 2011)

The Rangers have only lost 2 games in a row once this year, so I am excited...


----------



## Greg T (Oct 25, 2011)

They can put it away tomorrow night! I'm sure the atmosphere is electric there in Arlington! Go Rangers!


----------



## fhintz (Oct 25, 2011)

My season ended about 8 years ago . I happen to be a Cubs fan. 

I've been on the Rangers bandwagon all playoffs.


----------



## DixieParadise (Oct 25, 2011)

Not excited for the trip back to St Louis...but I think we can pull this one off. GO RANGERS!!!!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 25, 2011)

DixieParadise said:


> Not excited for the trip back to St Louis...but I think we can pull this one off. GO RANGERS!!!!!!



100% agree


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel that everyone is against me in my own thread!  Guess that means if the Cards win I can say I was officially the only Cards fan here.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 25, 2011)

If they win you will have big bragging rights, lol


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 26, 2011)

Well game 6 has officially been postponed till tomorrow due to the weather we are expected to get tonight in St Louis. Just another day of rest for the Cards bullpen!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 26, 2011)

Gives the Cards one more day in prep for the loss, lol...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 27, 2011)

Game 6 will be starting soon in St Louis! Let's go Cards!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 27, 2011)

Almost time for the Rangers to be named 2011 World Series Champions!!!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 27, 2011)

Holy crap! I think I just died with that last play! Come on 10th inning!


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 27, 2011)

What a good game!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 27, 2011)

This is stressful to watch...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 27, 2011)

Agreed! Whoever wins deserves it. Both have proved their point! 

Heart attack again! 11th inning now! This is a long game but now I definitely can't sleep!!

Home run in the 11th!!!!!! LETS GO CARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Game 7 here we come!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 27, 2011)

My dad called me to inform me of the solo home run in the bottom of the 11th...
I had stopped watching in the 7th when the Rangers were ahead; I honestly thought it would be their first World Series win tonight. I was wrong. Game 7 should be intense


----------



## Greg T (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm totally impressed with both teams this year. great show of talent and determination. game 7 should be great to watch!!

Go Rangers!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll still stand alone and say GO CARDS!! 

Both teams have REALLY proved they belong in the WS. Can't wait for tonights game.. hope it doesn't last as long as Game 6 did though! Man am I tired today!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 28, 2011)

It's gonna be hard to watch tonight, last night was way to stressful...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 28, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> It's gonna be hard to watch tonight, last night was way to stressful...



Agreed. I almost hope it's not as intense. I'd really hate to have a heart attack over a world series game or an ulcer!  That was definitely THE BEST game I've ever watched though.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes it was a great game.... Who ever wins tonight deserves it!!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 28, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

*

SO GLAD I AM THE ONLY ONE THAT WAS ROOTING FOR THE CARDINALS!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
World Series win #11!!
GO CARDS!!!!!!

*

PS- Both teams did an awesome job!


----------

